

Ask HN: Are you interested in article "Objective-C: the sight of Rubyist"? - goshakkk

20 days ago I submitted article "Objective-C: the sight of Rubyist" to Russian collective IT blog called "Habrahabr". So guys, do you want to see that article in English? That article covers what's the diff between Objective-C and Ruby ideology and syntax, and what is common between these langs.
======
andymoe
Sure. I've programmed in both quite a bit and it would be interesting to read
another take on things.

I'm also confident we will get mac ruby fully baked into OS X at some point in
the next year or two as well and I strongly believe there will be a large
demand for people with knowledge of the obj-c based foundation stuff as well
as ruby on the mac.

------
goshakkk
Just published an article: [http://goshakkk.name/blog/2011/08/19/objective-c-
rubyists-in...](http://goshakkk.name/blog/2011/08/19/objective-c-rubyists-
insight/)

------
bluekeybox
I would.

